
Show HN: Everyday.app – a simple and beautiful habit tracker - mezod
https://everyday.app
======
redhale
This looks really good, but...

There must be literally 10+ free/$1-5, high-quality, "don't break the chain
apps" on the market. Why would I pay a monthly recurring fee for one? What
makes this app special?

~~~
harshalizee
Exactly, having a one time fee is acceptable. A subscription for an app that's
going to largely stay the same feature-wise is overkill.

~~~
mezod
"an app that's going to largely stay the same feature-wise" that's an
assumption I can understand but that's not entirely true :) There's a lot of
room for improvement feature-wise and right now my roadmap has enough requests
to fill the next decade hehehe :P

------
z_open
I might buy it. Seems like it has the potential to improve myself at least a
little. I am always wary though of applications which are glorified notepads
or spreadsheets. Also the privacy policy isn't that convincing. In what
scenario would a third party need access to the data?

~~~
mezod
Hey thanks for bringing the data privacy topic up. This is something that's
going to be very important for me in the next months now that I turned the app
into a business I can live off.

I'll be plain honest, the ToS are outdated and it's something I need to invest
some money in the near future. It was just a bit too early for me to invest
when I built the landing page. I want to follow the steps of Maciej from
Pinboard and be privacy-first. I have absolutely no intention of allowing
third-party apps to get access to the data. This is a bootstrapped business
with no ambitions of glory, I'd just love to get it to a point where I can
comfortably live from it and make people's lives a little bit better every
day.

I know this might mean nothing to you right now and I'll totally understand if
you don't want to start using it until the legal bits are fixed. In any case I
appreciate that you brought the topic up since I have strong convictions on
the matter and I realize I should communicate it better on the landing page.
Point taken!

------
wingerlang
Nice detail with the 'Android please'. Too bad it's still using an iOS
screenshot.

~~~
mezod
oh? I found the vector branded as android :S And I thought it looked very
similar but thought that the details in the button and camera were
differentiators

~~~
wingerlang
I meant the screenshot inside the device. The screenshot is taken in the app
running on iOS (can tell from the status bar) and not Android.

It's a miniscule detail and I am mostly poking fun a bit, no worries :)

~~~
mezod
oh, you are right! Didn't keep that in mind when doing it, small details
count! :P

